# محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى



## dr-dodo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*سلام و نعمه *
*انا كنت محنتاجه مساعده فى تجميز شقتى*
*يعنى عايزه عناوين محلات اثاث مشهوره بالثقه خاصة لو حد يعرف فى دمياط كمان محتاجه مكان موثوق فيه اشترى منه طقم الصين و الشوك و الملاعق لو حد يعرف محل بالاسم فى حمام التلات او مكان اخر بس يا ريت بسررررررررررعه عشان مستعجلة *
*شكرا*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

*من رائى هتيهم من اى مكان او هتيهم بلاستيك احسن علشان لما تضربوا بعض ميعوروش :smil12:*​


----------



## sparrow (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *من رائى هتيهم من اى مكان او هتيهم بلاستيك احسن علشان لما تضربوا بعض ميعوروش :smil12:*​




 ههههههه يخرب عقلك يا ميرنا ضحكتيني بجد 
وانتي يا دودي المناطق دي معروفه   تقريبا كلها موثوق فيها
متقلقيش يعني


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



sparrow قال:


> ههههههه يخرب عقلك يا ميرنا ضحكتيني بجد
> وانتي يا دودي المناطق دي معروفه تقريبا كلها موثوق فيها
> متقلقيش يعني


 
*مناطق معروفة وموثوق فيه هو المنتدى بقى فية حبر سرى ولا اية انتى مكتبتيش حاجة :dntknw:*​


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

اولا مبروك مفدما

اوعى تسمعى كلام ميرنا اللى هيسمع كلامها مش هيتجوز ابدا

هههههههههههههههه

بصى يا ستى احسن مكان تجيبى منه الصينى وكل مستلزمات المطبخ والنيش بتاع السفرة بجد هو حمام التلات بس محتاج تسألى فى محلات كتير بالنسبه للاسعار

اما الاثاث طبعا دمياط احسن

ربنا يتمملك بخير​


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اولا مبروك مفدما​
> 
> اوعى تسمعى كلام ميرنا اللى هيسمع كلامها مش هيتجوز ابدا​
> هههههههههههههههه​
> ...


*اخص عليكى يا كاندى يعنى كويس لما تيجى معمول فى وشها حرف اكس من طبق صينى ولا سكينة انما البلاستك مش هيضر مفيد جداا :smil15:*​


----------



## sparrow (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *مناطق معروفة وموثوق فيه هو المنتدى بقى فية حبر سرى ولا اية انتى مكتبتيش حاجة :dntknw:*​



 انا اقصد المناطق الي هي كتباها (حمام التلات ودمياط ) فمتقلقش يعني منهم وتحتاج اسم محل معين هناك كلهم كويسين انا اسمع كتير بيتشري منهم
لو ركزتي كنتي هتفهمي  بس طبعا حضرتك مركزة في انها تتعور وتتضرب  وبس


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*:t33::t33:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

انتى تحفة يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الحناوى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

بصى ياستى 
بالنسبة للأخشاب 
عارفة شارع محمد على فى نصة تقريبا 
أدخلى يمين وانت بادية من ميدان الأوبرا فى اتجاة حسن الأكبر ( كل الجنب اليمين وأزقتة من الداخل ) 
اختارى اللى انتى عوزاة خشب وشوفى وقارنى الخامة قبل الدهان باللون اللى انتى عاوزاة واتفقى علية وتكون جاهزة فى اسبوع على الأستلام بشرط ماتدفعيش عربون كبير واكتبى ورقة اتفاق او ايصال بالمبلغ المدفوع للورشة 

بالنسبة للصينى بجد كارفور فى حاجات حلوة ورخيصة وخصوصا المعادى ولو عاوزة حاجة من هناك او شفتى حاجة راسلينى من خلال المنتدى نشكر ربنا اعرف حج كتير ولى علاقات هناك كتير 

ربنا معاكى


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

سلام المسيح:

انزلي بيروت وأنا بدلك على كل ما انت بحاجه له


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



sparrow قال:


> انا اقصد المناطق الي هي كتباها (حمام التلات ودمياط ) فمتقلقش يعني منهم وتحتاج اسم محل معين هناك كلهم كويسين انا اسمع كتير بيتشري منهم
> لو ركزتي كنتي هتفهمي بس طبعا حضرتك مركزة في انها تتعور وتتضرب وبس


*انا غلطانة انى خايفة عليها  :t26:*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتى تحفة يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههههههه​


*بعض ما عندكم يا انسة قصدى يا مدام* :t30:​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *اخص عليكى يا كاندى يعنى كويس لما تيجى معمول فى وشها حرف اكس من طبق صينى ولا سكينة انما البلاستك مش هيضر مفيد جداا :smil15:*​




يا ميرنا يا حببتى

انتى ليه دايما متفائله خير كده

حرام عليكى عقدتى البنات​


----------



## جاسى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

*بجد انتوا تحففففففف 
ههههههههههه
بس عايزه اقولك حاجه انتى لونزلتى المكانين دول ودورتى هتلاقى طلبك وبعدين انتى لازم تدورى بضمير فيهم مينفعش تروحى على مكان واحد كده ممكن ازواقنا غير ازواقك
على العموم ربنا معاكى ويتمملك على خير لو فى المشيئه​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يا ميرنا يا حببتى​
> 
> انتى ليه دايما متفائله خير كده​
> 
> حرام عليكى عقدتى البنات​


*مش بياثر فيهم يا كاندى ده اللى اكتشفته :heat:*
*انا كنت عاوزه اعقدهم علشان نعمل جميعة للمراءة بس مش بياثر فيهم :smil8:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *بعض ما عندكم يا انسة قصدى يا مدام* :t30:​




ما كلنا لها يا ميرنا

بس هى فروق فى التوقيت


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ما كلنا لها يا ميرنا
> 
> بس هى فروق فى التوقيت
> 
> ...


 
*يعنى ايه ؟:thnk0001:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى ايه ؟:thnk0001:*​





يعنى انا النهاردة مودام

انتى بكرا مودام :smile02​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *مش بياثر فيهم يا كاندى ده اللى اكتشفته :heat:*
> *انا كنت عاوزه اعقدهم علشان نعمل جميعة للمراءة بس مش بياثر فيهم :smil8:*​



انا خايفه الجمعيه تصفصف عليكى لوحدك ههههههههههههه

يا ميرنا لان البنات كلها عايزه تجرب

وهتموت على الجواز​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يعنى انا النهاردة مودام
> 
> انتى بكرا مودام :smile02[/center]


*بعد الشر علياا انشالة اللى يكرهونى يارب وفادية :t30:*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا خايفه الجمعيه تصفصف عليكى لوحدك ههههههههههههه​
> 
> يا ميرنا لان البنات كلها عايزه تجرب​
> 
> وهتموت على الجواز​


مشكلة يا كاندى 

لو قلولى اطلع الجبل وانزله اطلعه هو متعب اوى بس اطلعة عارفة انى هنزل تانى 

انما الجواز سجن مؤبد فى حد عاقل عاوز يجربه وبعدين يجربوا ايه حد يزعق فيهم ولا يتحكم فيهم بنات صحيح :t26:​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

*الاخت العزيزة dr_dodo يقام حاليا معرض منتجات الكنائس والاديرة*
*بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالانبا رويس بالعباسية ولمدة أسبوع وبه جميع مستلزمات البيت*
*كلها من منتجات الاديرة واسعارها مناسبة ومصنعة بضمير واتقان والتسليم فورى أو حسب التعاقد*
*هذا للعلم *
*ربنا يتمم بخير وعقبال ميرنا يارب نشوفها في اليوم دا*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

*بعد الشر علياا انشالة انتا:beee:*
* بقيت شرير زيهم :ranting:*​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> مشكلة يا كاندى
> 
> لو قلولى اطلع الجبل وانزله اطلعه هو متعب اوى بس اطلعة عارفة انى هنزل تانى
> 
> انما الجواز سجن مؤبد فى حد عاقل عاوز يجربه وبعدين يجربوا ايه حد يزعق فيهم ولا يتحكم فيهم بنات صحيح :t26:​



يا بنتى الجواز سجن حلو  استقرار واسره جديده واولاد

انا حاسه ان المنتدى كله نفسه يفرح فيكى :yahoo:لا لا اقصد بيكى

وانا اولهم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يا بنتى الجواز سجن حلو استقرار واسره جديده واولاد​
> 
> انا حاسه ان المنتدى كله نفسه يفرح فيكى :yahoo:لا لا اقصد بيكى​
> 
> وانا اولهم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ​


*بقى يا ناس فى سجن حلو لا يعم الله الغنى انا عندى اطفال فى الخدمة زى السكر والاحلى انهم من بعيد لبعيد  :smil15:*
*وانا مش هنولهالكم ده بعنيكم *
*:t39:*​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*

بصى يا ميرنا هتعمليها هتعمليها

بس ساعتهامش هتقول لحد فى المنتدى علشان محش يفرح فيكى   لالا

اقصد بيكى:t30:

وانا هشهد فراشه عليكى اوكى​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا هتعمليها هتعمليها​
> 
> بس ساعتهامش هتقول لحد فى المنتدى علشان محش يفرح فيكى لالا​
> اقصد بيكى:t30:​
> ...


*حرام عليكو بقى هعيط منكم بجد بطلوا كلام فى الموضوع ده:crying:*
*ومش هتجوز :t37:*​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *حرام عليكو بقى هعيط منكم بجد بطلوا كلام فى الموضوع ده:crying:*
> *ومش هتجوز :t37:*​



الايام بيننا يا قمر

وبكره هفكرك بس اكون اول المعزومين :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الايام بيننا يا قمر​
> 
> وبكره هفكرك بس اكون اول المعزومين :t30:​


 
*بطلوااا بقى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربى عليكم :01A0FF~139:*



*طبعا هتتعزمو مش جنازتى :190vu:*​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> *بطلوااا بقى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربى عليكم :01A0FF~139:*
> 
> 
> 
> *طبعا هتتعزمو مش جنازتى :190vu:*​



من غير خناق بس :boxing:

هنتعزم فى جوزتك يا قمر :smil15:

ميرنا قربتى تكرهينى صح​


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> من غير خناق بس :boxing:​
> 
> هنتعزم فى جوزتك يا قمر :smil15:​
> 
> ميرنا قربتى تكرهينى صح​


 
لا بخناق بقى 
ده بعينك لما يكون فى جوازة اصلا
اه انتى وفراشة وفادية :ranting:​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> لا بخناق بقى
> ده بعينك لما يكون فى جوازة اصلا
> اه انتى وفراشة وفادية :ranting:​



ميرنا حببتى 

احيكى على صراحتك

بس الحمدلله كنت فاكره انا لوحدى بس طلع معايا شركه

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرنا حببتى​
> 
> احيكى على صراحتك​
> بس الحمدلله كنت فاكره انا لوحدى بس طلع معايا شركه​
> ...


 
اى خدمة 
دول هضربهم لو شفتهم وانتى كمان :t32:​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: محتاجه مساعده فى تجهيز منزلى*



ميرنا قال:


> اى خدمة
> دول هضربهم لو شفتهم وانتى كمان :t32:​



قلبك ابيض طب والعروسه الجديده دى زنبها ايه

انا وفاديه هنستخبى فى الدره هههههههههه​


----------

